

Ask HN: Where do iOS/Android Dictionary Apps get their Data? - wazoshin

There are plentiful of Dictionary apps on iOS&#x2F;Android, to name a few :-
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=fr.nghs.android.dictionnaires&amp;hl=en
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.bravolol.bravolang.englishchinesecdictionary&amp;feature=search_result
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.movinapp.dict.enes.free&amp;feature=search_result
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.sedevelop.dict.enesen.free&amp;feature=search_result<p>Where do they get the dictionary data to make those apps? Do they license them from somewhere or there&#x27;s an open available data?
======
byoung2
[http://www.wiktionary.org/](http://www.wiktionary.org/) Data available under
CC-BY SA license

~~~
wazoshin
data needs to be converted to sql/sqlite?

